# repurposed quilts - what have you made from old quilts?



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I am just about to the point of deciding to repurpose an old family hand stitched quilt. It is very worn and would require lots of repair. The batting is carded cotton and chunks of that are missing where the fabric frayed and/or stitches gave out.

I'm thinking I should make small things from my ggma's quilt and give to the younger generationers.

*What have you made from old quilts?* 
Got *pictures* to post here for sharing?

Secondly, how would you wash the fragile old quilt? Mine was washed before storage but it's been in a box for many years.

Hand wash in the bath tub with quilt soap (or XX? soap)? Rinse well. Press water out. Can it be hung over the fence to sun dry?

Thank you for sharing. Carolyn


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

A local resale shop had several unfinished quilt tops that were machine stitched, so I did not feel guilty about cutting them up to make tablecloths for my Grange Market tables.


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

i woud love to see comments on this subject...i have several, still in good shape but old and a lttle faded....could be used for something beside a table cover.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have seen stuffed animals made from quilts. No picture or pattern.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would try and find some one to refurbish the quilt, old quilts have feelings to. Is there a quilting group near by who can help. 
If you must you can use the top for any size pc. of material to make what ever you have enough for. I would think if there are some younger children stuffed animals would be a good idea. How about table runner for a dinning room that only gets used from time to time.


----------



## uk betty (Jul 18, 2014)

Do frame a piece of it to remind you of where it came from. I have some teddy bears. I did not make them but they are very well made and look cute sitting around the house.A table runner would be really nice as was suggested,hot pads to use on the table too.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. Considering all. BTW, I found some (unrelated to old quilts) free quilting/sewing pttns while browsing: http://www.debbiemumm.com/Projects/


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

My Mother made a "sunbonnet Sue" quilt when my sister was a baby and she just turned 65. Was very worn and falling apart, so we cut it into blocks and framed a "pattern" for family members.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

You could use it as a table pad under the table cloth, to muffle the sounds of dishes and protect the table.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I honestly think I would attempt to repair an heirloom like that.
We don't seem to see them much here in the UK but I have seen them go at auction for phenomenal prices.
One of the things I promised myself when I retired was to learn how to make the amazing quilts I've seen on TV that have been crafted in America. 9 months later & I still haven't managed to find time, I did buy a book though. Oh well perhaps one day!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

My niece had a quilt that had been made by my grandparents (both of them quilted it, my grandpa also crocheted)and made each family member a small pillow from it. Now we all have a small memory of them. 
The quilt was pretty much in the same condition as the one you are describing. Mine has a small tear and batting missing but I love seeing it on my bed, a wonderful piece of them.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Had not thought of a pillow. Adding that to the possibles. I retrieved the quilt and layed it out for a review this morning. It has 30 squares sashed together and only 13 don't have substantial damage. All squares have some loss. The rest have essentially no fabric on the major design portions. Sadly, it is beyond repair. I'll take a memories picture before cutting -- if that is the final decision.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I haver a pillow cover that my GGM made for my parents when they married. It is done with 1/2-inch squares, all hand sewn when she was in her 90's. Unfortunately, one year when Mom was visiting her family, my Dad agreed to babysit a dog who chewed a chunk out of the center. I have been thinking of making a memory frame containing the draped quilt to hide the chewed part, a spoon that belonged to her with her initials, and a picture of her. I also have a handpainted sugar and creamer she did before she was married, but it would have to be pretty deep to hold them too!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I would soak the quilt in the washing machine, let it spin a bit. Use quilt soap. Let the washer fill again for rinse, again just a gentle short spin. Rinse again same way. Spin a bit longer.
Lay a couple of double sheets or kingsize, whatever is bigger than the quilt, out on the lawn on a warm day. Let it stay there all day. Don't hang at all. It won't dry in a day probably, so bring it in, put it out again the next day and however long it takes to dry. 
If you are definitely going to cut it up, framing some of the nicer areas is a good plan, the front of a pillow. I have seen toys made of old quilts, not sure I think that is good. And like you said, take a picture of the quilt before cutting it up.
Dot


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have two from the 1930's - 40's era which my mother-in-law had made. I sewed a casing on one edge and put it on a wooden dowel. They are hung on my great room wall and help deaden the sound.
I'm having trouble loading a picture.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I made a jacket with pink cotton lining on the interior side, plenty of good fabric left and my sister made a bear. We both thought we had repurposed one of moms quilts and still had our memories, of our mom and a beautiful memorial that she would have like.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I haver a pillow cover that my GGM made for my parents when they married. It is done with 1/2-inch squares, all hand sewn when she was in her 90's. Unfortunately, one year when Mom was visiting her family, my Dad agreed to babysit a dog who chewed a chunk out of the center. I have been thinking of making a memory frame containing the draped quilt to hide the chewed part, a spoon that belonged to her with her initials, and a picture of her. I also have a handpainted sugar and creamer she did before she was married, but it would have to be pretty deep to hold them too!


This is a remarkable idea! Please post a photo when you are 
finished.


----------



## babablacksheep (Apr 14, 2014)

don't wash the whole quilt, I'd cut it into smaller manageable sections The weight from the whole thing being wet would cause other salvagable sections to possibly tear.


----------



## Paatty (Feb 15, 2014)

I used a great red print quilt as an outer shower curtain with plastic liner on inside shower side. Cute.


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

My sister-in-law wanted some of my Mother's quilts. She didn't care if they were worn because she was going to cut the good parts out and make Christmas stockings out of them.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

My ggmother's (Isabel Dobbins Erskine) quilt that fostered this msg. Sad shape. Estimating >100 yrs old. Turns out a cousin wanted the whole quilt, so it's on its way to TX. 

At first I thought the pattern was something like "monkey wrench". Do you recognize the pattern? (Square within square)


----------

